# gravidezes?



## olivinha

Oi, gente.
O plural de "gravidez" é "gravidezes"?
A frase em inglês:
_During my two pregancies I had morning sickness_.

Obrigada,
O


----------



## Outsider

É o plural certo, embora raramente se use. Na prática, acho que o mais comum seria dizer algo como "das duas vezes que estive grávida..."


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, Out. 


Outsider said:


> É o plural certo, embora raramente se use.


É que soa muito estranho, tão feio como dizer _arrozes_ ou _lápises_ (são casos diferentes, mas não pude evitar a analogia).

Talvez outra saída para "gravidezes" seria "gestações".


----------



## Outsider

O plural de "lápis" é "lápis". "Gestações" soa muito clínico, não? Quase parece que se fala de um agente patogénico!


----------



## Vanda

Isto aí, OLie: gravidezes.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> O plural de "lápis" é "lápis". "Gestações" soa muito clínico, não? Quase parece que se fala de um agente patogénico!


Sim, o plural de_ lápis_ não é _lápises*_, por isso mesmo fiz a analogia: como se o plural de _gravidez_ não pudesse ser _gravidezes_, porém como bem diz o link da Vanda acima: "esquisito não é sinônimo de errado É que poucas vezes se usa GRAVIDEZES ... E repare que DUAS GRAVIDEZES não soa mais esquisito que DUAS GRAVIDEZ ou DUAS GRAVIDEZAS (esta última sangra os tímpanos)."

Bem, ademais de _gestação_, o Aurélio nos oferece outros sinônimos para _gravidez_: _embaraço_, _gravidação_ eek e _prenhez_... Peraí, e o plural de _prenhez_? _Prenhezes_?


----------



## suesimons

Pregnancies.


----------



## Vanda

hahaha, Olie, agora você vai deixar a gente doida. O pior é que é! O plural de prenhez é prenhezes. Só lembrando que quem fica prenhe é a vaca, nem que seja 'a vaca da sua mulher', conforme algum machão de carteirinha.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



olivinha said:


> Bem, ademais de _gestação_, o Aurélio nos oferece outros sinônimos para _gravidez_: *embaraço*, _gravidação_ eek e _prenhez_...



Eu não conhecia embaraço. Nunca ouvi mesmo, pensei que fosse só no espanhol (embarazo).

Concordo com a Vanda sobre o prenha. Eu não diria "_quando mamãe estava prenha de mim..._". 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Discussão anterior: _embarazada/embaraçada_. 
Segundo alguns autores, o uso desta palavra com o sentido de "grávida" tem origem no português!


----------



## Macunaíma

_Gravidezes_ soa muito estranho mesmo. Parece da família dos _lápises_ e dos _cafezes_ (este, um clássico que eu não sei de onde surgiu, já que parece partir do pressuposto que o singular é _cafés_). Mas, é sério, eu já ouvi o 'singular' de _fezes _num bate-boca de prédio:_ "seu cachorro deixou uma fez enoooorme..." _ 

Eu também não fazia a menor idéia de que embaraço fosse sinônimo para gravidez em português! Embaraço soa para mim como 'estorvo' ou 'constrangimento'. Houve um tempo - no Brasil colonial, pelo menos - em que as mulheres não saiam à rua nem apareciam em público durante toda a gravidez. Era um dos poucos motivos que justificavam a ausência de uma mulher de família nas missas. Aparecer grávida diante dos olhos dos outros, mesmo para uma mulher casada, era como uma confissão de que ela mantinha relações sexuais, e isso, por absurdo que pareça, de alguma forma feria os códigos do recato e dos bons modos da época. Viria daí o 'embaraço'?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Macunaíma said:


> Eu também não fazia a menor idéia de que embaraço fosse sinônimo para gravidez em português! Embaraço soa para mim como 'estorvo' ou 'constrangimento'. Houve um tempo - no Brasil colonial, pelo menos - em que as mulheres não saiam à rua nem apareciam em público durante toda a gravidez. Era um dos poucos motivos que justificavam a ausência de uma mulher de família nas missas. Aparecer grávida diante dos olhos dos outros, mesmo para uma mulher casada, era como uma confissão de que ela mantinha relações sexuais, e isso, por absurdo que pareça, de alguma forma feria os códigos do recato e dos bons modos da época. Viria daí o 'embaraço'?



Não sei se é a origem do termo, mas a sua foto casou bem com a sua explicação 

Em Portugal ou em algum outro país, *embaraçada* é usado como sinônimo de *grávida* normalmente?

Até.:


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal duvido. Pode ser que subsista na linguagem popular, que é o que o meu dicionário diz, mas para ser franco nunca ouvi senão em localidades próximas da fronteira com Espanha e parti sempre do princípio, porventura erróneo, de que se tratava de influência do castelhano. O Dicionário de espanhol da Vox (versão electrónica) confirma a etimologia portuguesa da palavra. Irónico, não é?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Eis a etimologia que aponta a RAE para "_embarazar_":



> (*Del **port.** o **leon.** embaraçar*, der. de _baraça_, lazo, quizá voz de or. celta; cf. irl. ant. _barr_, copete).


Em Latim, a palavra original é _praegnāre_ (segundo meu dicionário), e acho interessante que em Português (e noutras línguas) adquirisse um sentido pejorativo.

Sds.


----------



## Outsider

Bem... não é propriamente pejorativo, mas costuma-se reservar para os animais. Em localidades rurais ainda se usa para pessoas também, sem ofender.

Outra discussão anterior com interesse.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Nossa! Não imaginava que no Brasil falasse embaraçada e a explicação do Macu sobre embaraçada, se for verdadeira, é muito interessante!!
Tem fundamento isso Macu?


----------



## Macunaíma

WAMORZINHO said:


> Nossa! Não imaginava que no Brasil falasse embaraçada e a explicação do Macu sobre embaraçada, se for verdadeira, é muito interessante!!
> Tem fundamento isso Macu?


 
Sobre o costume relacionado à gravidez, você lê isso em autores que destrincham nossa história social, como Sérgio Buarque de Holanda e Gilberto Freyre. Eu não me lembro exatamente _onde_ eu li a respeito, mas deve ter sido em _Casa-Grande & Senzala_ ou _Sobrados & Mucambos_, que são os dois primeiros volumes da obra de Freyre entitulada _Introdução à História da Sociedade Patriarcal no Brasil_. Já se isso tem fundamento para explicar a origem do uso de _embaraço/embaraçada _para_ gravidez/grávida_, eu não sei. Foi só uma coisa que me passou pela cabeça ao pensar em gravidez e o significado mais comum de embaraço.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ah!! Ainda bem que hoje em dia não é mais assim!!!


----------



## Benvindo

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ... Em Latim, a palavra original é _praegnāre_ ...
> 
> - - -
> Fechando o círculo com o primeiro post, da Olivinha:
> _
> ... During my two pregnancies ..._
> 
> _Prenhe _e _pregnant _têm origem na mesma raiz latina.


----------



## andre luis

Outsider said:


> É o plural certo, embora raramente se use. Na prática, acho que o mais comum seria dizer algo como "das duas vezes que estive grávida..."


E dois períodos de gravidez,soa estranho?


----------



## Carfer

andre luis said:


> E dois períodos de gravidez,soa estranho?


 
Não, certamente que não. Mas também vos digo que, sem querer afirmar que '_gravidezes_' se usa muito, o que não é verdade, também me parece que se está a gerar a ideia de que é um termo bastante insólito e também não acho que seja tanto assim.


----------



## Vanda

Olie, nesta página, do novo recurso que acabei de anunciar, fala mais sobre gravidezes.


----------



## olivinha

Ah, valeu Vanda. Você sempre encontra tudo!

Aí, Out, parece que dizer "gestações" não é tão feio assim:



> Sendo assim, no caso de mais de uma, é melhor e mais elegante falar em gestação:
> _Maria teve *sete gestações* em 10 anos._​



​


----------



## Carfer

Vi a opinião expendida nessa resenha sobre o plural de gravidez, que sustenta a sua inexistência ou, pelo menos, a inconveniência do uso e, sinceramente, não fiquei persuadido. Não vejo lá nenhuma razão convincente que permita concluir, como lá se conclui, que é melhor e mais elegante substituir gravidezes por gestações. 

Começa por que há uma diferença de sentido entre ambos os termos, subtil, é certo, mas ainda assim uma diferença. Gravidez é o estado de prenhez, o estado da mulher durante a gestação, enquanto a gestação é o processo ou o tempo de desenvolvimento do feto, da fecundação ao parto (podem-me dizer que é mais um '_distinguo_' de jurista, mas não me parece tão irrelevante como isso). 

Há circunstâncias em que gestações me parece ajustar-se mal. Andei à procura de uns quantos textos em que fosse usada a palavra gravidezes e interrogo-me, por exemplo, qual dos usos parece mais correcto em casos como este.Vejamos:

- 'Aumentam as _gravidezes_ não desejadas' ou 'aumentam as _gestações_ não desejadas' 

- 'Portugal ocupa 2.º lugar em _gravidezes_ adolescentes' ou 'Portugal ocupa 2.º lugar em _gestações_ adolescentes'

- Dos 6 milhões de _gravidezes_ registadas anualmente nos EUA, cerca de metade são consideradas não intencionais ou não planeadas ou Dos 6 milhões de _gestações_ registadas anualmente nos EUA, cerca de metade são consideradas não intencionais ou não planeadas

- o fato de a maioria das _gravidezes_ terem ocorrido fora de uniőes reconhecidamente estáveis ou o fato de a maioria das _gestações _terem ocorrido fora de uniőes reconhecidamente estáveis

- Cerca de 25 por cento dos tratamentos de infertilidade por reprodução medicamente assistida provocam _gravidezes_ múltiplas e estas originam bebés "prematuros" ou Cerca de 25 por cento dos tratamentos de infertilidade por reprodução medicamente assistida provocam _gestaçõe_s múltiplas e estas originam bebés "prematuros".

Por mim, pendo claramente para gravidezes. Que acham?


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Aí, Out, parece que dizer "gestações" não é tão feio assim:


Não é que seja feio, mas a mim soa-me demasiado clínico. É o género de linguagem que os médicos usam entre si, mas as pessoas comuns nem tanto.


----------

